

Stanford launches latest version of iOS course on iTunes U - shawndumas
http://online.stanford.edu/news/2013/11/04/stanford-launches-latest-version-iphone-and-ipad-apps-course-on-itunes-u

======
runjake
Summary: This is not a new announcement. This is the same iOS7 course
announced on Nov 4, 2013. It has not since been updated.

~~~
shawndumas
new to me...

~~~
runjake
Lots of things are new to specific people, but they typically don't belong as
reposts on a _news_ site.

------
btian
Please add [2013] to the title. It's old news.

~~~
shawndumas
it just turned 2014 and last quarter of 2013 is old news?

~~~
btian
1) It happened 3 months ago. 2) There were posts on the same topic on HN.

Adding [2013] in the title removes possible confusion that there's another
course.

~~~
shawndumas
but Apple hasn't released a new os since then though, right?

------
incision
Great teacher, great course, I've been dabbling with it while teaching myself
the fundamentals of Objective-C.

Once I get comfortable, I plan to run through this one in full.

------
cliveowen
I wonder if I could still be able to learn something without an iPhone, I have
a Nexus 5.

~~~
MaxGabriel
The iPhone simulator will cover you completely for this course.

------
morganwilde
I absolutely loved this course! Paul Hegarty is a genius and a wonderful
educator.

------
x43b
What is the nearest comparable class for Android?

